# What to bring on week-long trail ride?



## MariainDC (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi! I am new to the forum and looking for some help! I am going on a week-long trail ride where we will camp at a different place every night. The company seems great, but I have gotten very little info on what to bring other than sleeping bag, pocket knife, comfortable clothes and shoes with a heel. I got some Ariat low boots that seem really good, and I ordered a couple of riding breeches online that I should get soon. 

Of course I will bring sunscreen, hat, etc. but what else? A friend suggested zink ointment for sore behinds!  I am in my thirties and haven't been riding regularly since I was 18; now I only ride maybe once or twice a year, so I know I am in for some pain! 

The weather will be very hot and sunny. Would appreciate suggestions on what to bring to make the trip as great as possible! For instance, what kinds of shirts.

Thanks!

- Maria


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Anti Monkey Butt Powder, Aleve/ibuprofen, and Ben Gay. Yes, really. :wink:

Make sure there's water available, and you might want to bring snacks even if the group provides all meals. You're going to get hungry if you're in the saddle all day.


----------



## MariainDC (Aug 8, 2012)

Great suggestions, thanks! Will definitely bring some energy bars, nuts etc. for snacks. 

Trying to decide on a small pack/day pack/fanny pack to bring. I have asked the company what they recommend; I assume I want to have room for water, tissues, snacks, medicine etc.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Does the camping outfit provide saddle bags? If so, you won't need a fanny/hip pack.


----------



## MariainDC (Aug 8, 2012)

Actually, they just answered me back saying that they provide saddle bags. That helps a lot. More comfortable that way.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

That's what I figured. Most professional outfits provide them. 

What part of the country are you riding? I'm appropriately jealous. I'd love to do a week long pack trip, especially in the Wyoming area of the Yellowstone back country.


----------



## MariainDC (Aug 8, 2012)

Actually, it is in Italy! I have never done something like this so I am a little nervous, but also excited of course.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Oooh, Italy would be gorgeous seen by horseback! Now I'm _really_ jealous! :wink:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Sunglasses and a camera and your own comfy vented helmet. Sounds like a great vacation, enjoy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MariainDC (Aug 8, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Oooh, Italy would be gorgeous seen by horseback! Now I'm _really_ jealous! :wink:


Come along! I am going alone and could use a friend!  The other riders are from Germany and France, interestingly enough, although the company is based in the UK.


----------



## MariainDC (Aug 8, 2012)

waresbear said:


> Sunglasses and a camera and your own comfy vented helmet. Sounds like a great vacation, enjoy!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you! Those are all essential, wouldn't want to be stuck without any of those...


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

LOL possibly a collapsible water bucket to soak your own feet in at the end of the day!!!


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

A flask...:wink:


----------



## MariainDC (Aug 8, 2012)

QOS said:


> LOL possibly a collapsible water bucket to soak your own feet in at the end of the day!!!


Not a bad idea!  I know there are rivers close to some of the campsites, so I guess I can stick my feet in the river!


----------



## MariainDC (Aug 8, 2012)

goneriding said:


> A flask...:wink:


Haha, I like that! But seeing how the trip is in Italy, wine (for both lunch and dinner!) is already included in the price!


----------



## MariainDC (Aug 8, 2012)

Here´s a question: I ordered these riding tights and got them last night. But they seem very thin... They have knee patches. Do you guys think they would be too thin for sitting all day? I have also ordered some jodphur breeches that should arrive soon. Maybe those are better?


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

MariainDC said:


> Here´s a question: I ordered these riding tights and got them last night. But they seem very thin... They have knee patches. Do you guys think they would be too thin for sitting all day? I have also ordered some jodphur breeches that should arrive soon. Maybe those are better?


I'd get a pair of wranglers and a cowboy hat......


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Have fun on your ride, sure wish I had the time to go!!!

Try these for added comfort...

Equetech Equestrian Underwear: Women's Padded Horse Riding Underwear

or these...

http://www.stcroixsaddlery.com/Underwear_Cover_Your_Assets_p/aan_elg_cya.htm


----------

